# 330Ci 2001 vs 2002 vs 2003 vs 2004



## Disco_Stu (Feb 1, 2004)

Can any of you tell me the difference between each year? I can't seem to find much of any information that I can just look at and compare. Any help would be very much appreaciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Freaky_Monkey (Mar 7, 2003)

Disco_Stu said:


> Can any of you tell me the difference between each year? I can't seem to find much of any information that I can just look at and compare. Any help would be very much appreaciated. Thanks in advance!


From '03 to '04 there was a major change in looks - larger front kidneys, revised bumpers front & rear, revised bonnet and headlamps, new LED tail-lamps with progressive lighting and "active" Bi-Xenons as an option. Prior to that, the changes from year-to-year were fairly minor changes to trim levels, usually making what was once an option into standard, or adding or removing new options. Classic example would be the multi-function steering wheel (with cruise control & sterero controls) becoming standard at some point - but early E46's shipped without it.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

2002: the availability of Bi-Xenon, clears on the Sport Pack cars and standard HK stereo system. I also believe 2002 has a different way to mount the front corner lens.

2003: Not sure.  

2004: Freaky_Monkey has already mentioned the major changes. I just want to add that a 6-speed manual replaced the 5-speed.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> 2002: the availability of Bi-Xenon, clears on the Sport Pack cars and standard HK stereo system. I also believe 2002 has a different way to mount the front corner lens.


They are attached with a bolt instead of the spring clamp. The steering was revised at some point during the 2001/early 2002 production too.



BlackChrome said:


> 2003: Not sure.


They added the auxilliary connector for the radio. I can't think of any other changes.


----------



## Freaky_Monkey (Mar 7, 2003)

They changed the heater panel 03>04 as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

The 2001s had the super-light steering which would rule them out, IMO, by itself.

Also, the drive-by-wire throttle program has improved (slightly) over the years. 2001 was the first year for it and the throttle lag was really bad on the 2001s.

I'd go so far as to recommend getting a 2000 328Ci over a 2001 330Ci. The missing horsepower is more than offset by the better feel in the steering, throttle and clutch.

I know the 2003s and 2004s feel better than the '01s. But I know little about where the '02s fall on the feel scale. I have not driven one.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> The 2001s had the super-light steering which would rule them out, IMO, by itself.


Late 2001 models (April 2001 and later) received 2.8 lock-to-lock steering, identical to 2002.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

2002 introduced widescreen navigation and automatic headlights.


----------



## Disco_Stu (Feb 1, 2004)

rumratt said:


> If you're looking for a manual, be aware that some 03's have a 5-speed, and some have a 6-speed (it was introduced in March '03 I believe). The first 5 gears are essentially the same ratio, and the 6th gear is an overdrive gear. However, some have claimed that the feel of the new 6-speed is much better than the 5-speed.
> 
> Lots of horror stories about the steering in the 2001's.


Horror stories? As in peeps not liking the power stearing or serious mechanical problems?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Disco_Stu said:


> Horror stories? As in peeps not liking the power stearing or serious mechanical problems?


 Well, it kind of defeats the purpose of buying a BMW if the feel isn't right. You might as well buy a Lexus.


----------



## Disco_Stu (Feb 1, 2004)

TD said:


> Well, it kind of defeats the purpose of buying a BMW if the feel isn't right. You might as well buy a Lexus.


Gotcha


----------



## Disco_Stu (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey, this link:

http://www.roadfly.org/bmw/classifieds/cars/detview.php?view=22604&sortby=_YEAR&dir=ASC

says that he has an upgraded factory stearing, I haven't driven any 01 models but it does catch my attention.


----------

